# Need help on choosing a bass



## HANIAK (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey guys!
I need to buy a 5 string bass at 450 top, to use on my recordings.
I play mostly metal, but sometimes like to explore other genres, so a versatile bass would be cool.

I'm thinking of buying a WASHBURN T25 for 430:
* Stained mahogany body 
* Neck thru body 
* Multi laminate neck 
* Rosewood fingerboard with dot inlay 
* Grover® bass tuners 
* Natural Matte

Is this a good bass for the price and for my needs? 
Any other suggestions?

Here's a pic:


----------



## Ruins (Dec 7, 2008)

i don't have any experience with washburns so i can't say much about it/

Peavey Grind Bass Guitar 5 BXP NTB




http://bass-guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product/Peavey-Grind-Bass-Guitar-5-BXP-NTB-?sku=511362
are great for the price. very versatile and good quality for what you pay.
the only issue with them though is that peavey is not constent in their building quality. you can have 2 the same basses and they will be different.
if you decide to go the peavey way try your self one first.
over all i recommend this bass.

offcourse there are also ibanez and cort to check


----------



## HANIAK (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks, dude!
It looks a nice bass, but the problem with peavey building quality makes me a bit uncomfortable to order one of those... 

Another one that looks nice is the Warwick Rockbass Streamer 5 std:





I prefer the design of the washburn though (I know I shouldn't buy a guitar by its looks, but in this case I cannot avoid it !), and the washburn specs look better to me...


----------



## Ruins (Dec 8, 2008)

i think so too.

about the peavey, the quality issues i meant was finish minors. this basses are excellent bang for the buck.


----------



## LeftyJ (Dec 8, 2008)

You may also want to look at basses with an MM-style humbucker in the bridge position and a J- or P-style pickup in the neck position. Often the bridge pickup can even be splitted for a nice Jazz Bass-tone with both pickups combined. You won't find anything more versatile out there.

In my opinion, an Ibanez ATK405 would be a great option. They're not manufacturing that model anymore, so you'd have to look in the secondhand market for one of those. With just the humbucker, you can get a very in-your-face Stingray-type of sound, with fat and punchy lows and a nice top end bite that really cuts through any mix well. A combination of both pickups will work well too. Being a 24 fret model (whereas most ATK's have 22 frets), the space between the fingerboard and the neck pickup doesn't provide much space for popping though, if you're into that playing style too.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a washburn T24, and there is major buzzing on the first few frets. I took it to a couple of techs and they said they had no idea what was causing it. Even after a lot of work it still buzzes. Apparently its common with them, and worse with the 5 string. A lot of reviews I've seen say the low B is just horrible sounding.

I'd try a Warwick. A corvette or streamer both are very versatile.


----------



## Johann (Dec 8, 2008)

go for an LTD! those are killers! specially the F series, i tried the F155DX and i was overwhelmed by its cheap price and great quality.


----------



## HANIAK (Dec 8, 2008)

vampiregenocide said:


> I have a washburn T24, and there is major buzzing on the first few frets. I took it to a couple of techs and they said they had no idea what was causing it. Even after a lot of work it still buzzes. Apparently its common with them, and worse with the 5 string. A lot of reviews I've seen say the low B is just horrible sounding.
> 
> I'd try a Warwick. A corvette or streamer both are very versatile.



Wow! That's some important info! 
I guess I really have to try before I get into something, or I'll probably be disappointed... Got to check some local stores this week (I was thinking of ordering the bass from Playback online store)!



Johann said:


> go for an LTD! those are killers! specially the F series, i tried the F155DX and i was overwhelmed by its cheap price and great quality.



I'll have that in mind 

Thanks dudes!


----------



## Jason (Dec 8, 2008)

Also check out Rondo Music Home Page


----------



## HANIAK (Dec 8, 2008)

Jason said:


> Also check out Rondo Music Home Page



Eheh, already done that! 
They only export from the US, right? 
I'm in Europe, so I'm a bit afraid of the border taxes...

The Douglas Web basses look cool, spec wise too, but at that price... are they reliable?


----------



## afireinside (Dec 8, 2008)

Douglas WPB-955T NA 5-String Bass Nat at HomeOld

got this in red new strings are a+++++++


----------



## LeftyJ (Dec 9, 2008)

Looks nice, but I doubt anyone will be able to find one of these here in Europe. However, there's a nice alternative on the European market called HK (or HeKe). They're incredibly affordable but look very well-made, with proper hardware and Kent Armstrong pickups. I think they offer incredible bang for the buck. Their website is in German, if you need any help translating please let me know.

http://www.guitar-bass-shop.de/

Click the 'e-b&#228;sse'-section 

Methilde has a HK 5-string, maybe she could drop in for some input on her bass.


----------



## Methilde (Dec 9, 2008)

*drops by*

Yeah I'm the owner of the most awesome new kind of basses for a price that make you LOL and ROFL 

This one here: 















The prices, as you can see on the website are very low for the quality that you'll get. If you're a fan of sustain as well, just stay tuned ;P

Cause the neck-thru construction which is very well made, the ebony fretboard and the string thru body stuff makes it a loooooooong sustainnnn.

Active pickups though, so no humming and stuff. Clear sound which reminds of a Stingray to someone 

Playability is great if not awesome  For a five string, very lightly playing, fast neck!


----------



## HANIAK (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah, I also looked HK site before posting here, but since I don't understand German, I couldn't figure out if HK exports ouside Germany, or if they have any local dealer here in Portugal.

Also, I really don't know if buying without trying will be a good option... Your bass looks very nice, though, Methilde (that's the reason why I went to HK's website in the first place)!


----------



## Methilde (Dec 9, 2008)

well they ship to us Dutchies so why not to Portugal


----------



## LeftyJ (Dec 9, 2008)

+1, I recon that shouldn't pose any challenges ;-)


----------



## HANIAK (Dec 9, 2008)

eheh, the main challenge here is understanding German  maybe I just e-mail them in english with my order...

Methilde, you bought a fretless, right?
How much  for the postage?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 9, 2008)

Those HK's remind me very much of these: Woodo Guitars


----------



## LeftyJ (Dec 9, 2008)

HANIAK said:


> Methilde, you bought a fretless, right?
> How much  for the postage?



Nope, hers is a fretted. But she didn't buy it directly from HK. She bought it from someone who was sent a fretted while he originally ordered a fretless. HK wouldn't take the fretted one back... So she got it brand new, virtually unplayed, for an absolute steal


----------



## HANIAK (Dec 9, 2008)

ahah, lucky girl!!
Already sent an email to HK asking some questions. 
Tomorrow I'll visit some local stores, and try to find something cool and not expensive  Keep posting suggestions, you're helping me a lot! thanks!


----------



## LeftyJ (Dec 10, 2008)

HANIAK said:


> Keep posting suggestions, you're helping me a lot! thanks!


 
Will do, as soon as I come across something interesting.
Keep us updated on your own progress and finds too


----------



## HANIAK (Dec 11, 2008)

OK guys!
I finally ordered my first bass  
I'll let you know what my decision was soon as I can take some pictures of it!


----------



## LeftyJ (Jan 11, 2009)

We're still waiting 



;-)


----------



## HANIAK (Jan 11, 2009)

Eheh, sorry, but the thing only arrived last monday (thanks to the delivery company ; Hake guys are awesome, though!), and I've been trying it on some songs and stuff the whole weekend! 

I went for a HaKe WTHB-5S3P, and I am absolutely satisfied with it! 
Awesome building, sound, playability and looks! Just what I was looking for! 
Here are some quick pics:

And the first recordings I did with it:
* SoundClick artist: Haniak - page with MP3 music downloads
* SoundClick artist: Haniak - page with MP3 music downloads
* SoundClick artist: Haniak - page with MP3 music downloads

Thank you very much for all your suggestions.


----------



## polydeathsphere (Jan 12, 2009)

ANYTHING BY WARWICK!!!!!


----------



## HANIAK (Jan 12, 2009)

polydeathsphere said:


> ANYTHING BY WARWICK!!!!!



?!?!?!?


----------



## AeonSolus (Jan 12, 2009)

Damn man!, should have gotten an Musicman, they're the shit!


----------



## bulletbass man (Jan 13, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> Damn man!, should have gotten an Musicman, they're the shit!


 
not exactly in his pricerange though.


----------



## HANIAK (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah, I didn't want to buy something very expensive, since it's main goal is to be a studio bass.
The mains flaws I find in this bass (and take in mind I'm not a bassist) are:
It's really huge (neck and body), and a bit hard to play at the beginning (compared with a guitar)
It buzzes a little (mainly on the B string) when not tuned in the standard B, E, A, D, G.

Other than that, I pretty satisfied with it


----------



## LeftyJ (Jan 14, 2009)

HANIAK said:


> Eheh, sorry, but the thing only arrived last monday (thanks to the delivery company ; Hake guys are awesome, though!), and I've been trying it on some songs and stuff the whole weekend!
> 
> I went for a HaKe WTHB-5S3P, and I am absolutely satisfied with it!
> Awesome building, sound, playability and looks! Just what I was looking for!
> ...



Congrats! They're great instruments, especially at those prices. Two weeks ago I played Methilde's HK (well, I tried... Being lefthanded, it felt kinda awkward) and it beats the crap out of many other basses in that pricerange! The workmanship is fine, the finish is almost flawless and the attention to detail is unbeatable at that price. The only thing that caught my attention were some sharp edges on the frets, but that didn't bother me.

Enjoy!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jan 14, 2009)

I know a place in Washington that has great stuff for reasonable prices


----------

